# المولد الكهرو مغنطيسي اختير كأفضل مولد لطاقة الكهربائية في 2006



## skanom (27 يونيو 2006)

المولد الكهرو مغنطيسي اختير كأفضل مولد لطاقة الكهربائية

بسم اله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
لست مهندس ولكن بحكم اهتمامي بالطاقة البديلة اطلعت على العديد من المواقع الغربية التي تهتم بالطاقة البديلة وفي معظم هذه المواقع تجد صفحة وقع فيها تصنيف أفضل 100 اختراع لطاقة البديلة وقد تحصل هذا المولد الكهربائي على المرتبة الأولى حتى هذا اليوم. صمم أول نموذج لهذا المولد سنة 2002 وقد استعمل المغنطيس العادي في تصميمه 
​






في الرابط التالي تجدون تسجيل مرئي لهذا المحرك :
http://www.perendev-power.com/My_Homepage_Files/Download/magmotor%20web.wmv

كما تجدون الصفحة التي وقع ترتيب أفضل 100 اختراع في مجال الطاقة في الرابط التالي :
http://top100energy.com

أما في ما يخص النموذج الأخير الذي وقع تصنيعه في شهر مايو 2006 فهو قادر على توليد ما يقارب 300 kW ويتراوح وزنه ما بين 350 إلى 400 كلوا غرام وطوله متر


Output is 110volt 3 phase or 380 volt 3 phase

كما قاموا بتصنيع مولد أصغر حجم قادر على توليد ما يقارب 20 كيلو وات





وقعد تم تجربته كمحرك لسيارة بالموصفات التالية :




*Concept Image of Sprit.*​*The Electric Vehicle will be powered by a magnetic motor driving an alternator which in turn will supply the power required*​*by** the driving motor ( 20kw to 140Kw)..*​*The Vehicle will be constructed of an anodized aluminum chassis and a composite body, giving good strength and long life. The*​*driving** motor will require very little maintenance and the bearings should last at least 1,5 million Km*​*Total all up weight of the Vehicle +- 900Kg*​*Speed 140km (governed)*​*0-100 5.6 sec*​*Seats 2+2 (Full four seat to be developed later)*​*Range unlimited*​*No fuel costs*​*Performance 20% better than vehicle in same class*​*Running costs : drive train and tires R1.20 /km*​*Priced at around R 180 000, soit environ 18000 Euros"*​ 

للحصول على المزيد من المعلومات يمكنكم زيارة الموقع التالي
http://www.freeenergynews.com/Directory/Perendev/MagneticMotor/index.html


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (27 يونيو 2006)

موضوع رائع جدا

كل يوم نعرف شيء جديد

بارك الله فيك وسأحرص على أن أقرأ عن الفكرة أكثر


----------



## المتخصص الشفرة (6 أغسطس 2006)

ممتازززززز


----------



## تمر هند (6 أغسطس 2006)

رحم الله والديك


----------



## صناعة المعمار (6 أغسطس 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله

رائع جدا اخي الكريم skanom

لكن رابط التسجيل المرئي لا يعمل......

والف شكر لك


----------



## بشار الموصلي (20 أغسطس 2006)

السلام عليكم رائع جدا نرجوا تزويدنا بالمزيد من التفاصيل


----------



## أبـو عمـــر (20 أغسطس 2006)

موضوع جميل ... ولكن للأسف فالصور غير ظاهرة عندي أتمنى إرفاقها على شكل ملفات حتى نتمكن من رؤيتها .. وشكرا


----------



## المهندس الأزهرى (31 أغسطس 2006)

هل هى يستخدم المغناطيس فقط ولا يستخدم شيئاً آخر معه ليحصل على الكهرباء؟ بمعنى أنه يستخدم الطاقة المعناطيسية فقط لعمل حركة للأكس الدوار ومن ثم يحصل منها على الكهرباء؟


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (1 سبتمبر 2006)

أبـو عمـــر قال:


> موضوع جميل ... ولكن للأسف فالصور غير ظاهرة عندي أتمنى إرفاقها على شكل ملفات حتى نتمكن من رؤيتها .. وشكرا




أخي أبو عمر هل مازالت الصور لا تظهر عندك ؟

إذا كانت كذلك فإن نفس الصور تجدها في درس 6 للتوربينات


إذا كانت غير ظاهرة أيضا أعطني رد لأقوم بتحميلها وضغطها لك في ملف خاص

شكرا


----------



## ميثاق (1 سبتمبر 2006)

اشكرك ولكن الرابط لا يعمل نريد ان نرى عمليه الاشتغال بصوره اوضح


----------



## skanom (2 سبتمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
أعتذر على البطء في الإجابة 
في ما يخص الرابط المرئي الذي لا يعمل فهذا رابط جديد
http://freeenergynews.com/Directory/Perendev/MagneticMotor/PerendevMotorFeb2003.wmv
أما في ما يخص سؤال الأزهري فأن أؤكد لك أنه يعمل بطاقة المغنطيسية فقط وفي الرابط السابق تأكيد لقولي


----------



## noch10 (21 ديسمبر 2006)

موضوع مهم جازاك الله خيرا


----------



## saad-abdou (26 ديسمبر 2006)

Perendev Magnetic Motor


----------



## عصام لطفى (20 يناير 2007)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## shoili (18 مايو 2007)

انا عندي رابط التسجيل الفديو للتجربة للنمودج للمحرك المغناطيسي وسوف احملها لكم لتعم الفائدة للجميع ان شاء الله


----------



## محمد طارق محمد (19 مايو 2007)

السلام عليكم


رائع بارك الله فيك وموضوع رائع ومبشر

مشكور على الموضوع المتميز


----------



## كاظم عسكر (20 مايو 2007)

شكرا على هذا الموضوع رغم اني متالم جدا بسبب طرحي لنفس هذه الفكره وتم تسجيلها في التقييس والسيطرة النوعية-بغداد وتم عرضها على المختصين في حينها (1990) لكنها قيمت بانها خرافية وتتنافى مع قوانين حفظ الطاقة ---صدق او لا تصدق


----------



## كاظم عسكر (23 مايو 2007)

اخوتي الاعزاء تحية طيبة وبعد:-
اشرت لكم في تعليق سابق باني قدمت ذات الفكرة الى التقييس والسيطرة النوعية/بغداد بموجب البحث المرقم148/90 والمثبت في سجلات هذه الدائرة التي تعنى بالابتكارات والاختراعات وتم رفض الفكرة بتاريخ 17/9/1992 لادعاء الجهات المقيمة في ذلك الوقت بان هذه الفكرة تنافي المنطق العلمي كما ادعوا وانها تتقاطع مع قوانين حفظ الطاقة
وارفق لكم الدليل على ذلك بالمرفقات التي تصاحب هذا التعليق----وانا بانتضار ارائكم---مع التقدير
وبامكانكم الاستفسار عن المزيد0


----------



## skanom (24 مايو 2007)

*إن الله مع الصابرين*

بسم الله الرحمان الرحيم

السلام عليك أخي كاضم
ما سأقوله لعله يعينك على المزيد من الصبر والثبات فقد تعرض أول مخترع للمولد المغنطيسي Howard Johnson حين أراد أن يحصل على برأت اختراعه سنة 1979 لنفس ردود الفعل ولكن ذلك لم ينقص من عزيمته حتى أتم صنعه سنة 1980 وقد أعتبر من أفضل الاختراعات في ذالك الوقت وهذه صورة من المجلة




أمّا في ما يخص المولد الذي قمة بنشره ففي الربط التالي تجد المزيد من التفصيل التقنية :
http://rapidshare.com/files/33139577/The_Perendev_device.pdf.html


----------



## shoili (24 مايو 2007)

يا اخي العراقي شعبك اكثر اهمية من براءة الاختراع او حقوق حفظ البرائة نفذ ما اعطاك الله من امكانية وانظر الى ما يعطيك الله لا ما يعطيك الناس


----------



## كاظم عسكر (24 مايو 2007)

اخي العزيز shoiliالمحترم
انا اتكلم عن ما اعطاني الله سبحانه وتعالى وكنت اود ان اخدم به شعبي وانت احدهم ----مع تقديري


----------



## الفلاح (13 يونيو 2007)

محمد طارق محمد قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> 
> رائع بارك الله فيك وموضوع رائع ومبشر
> ...


اخي انا الفلاح السلام عليكم

عند ابتكار جديد ينتج الطاقة الكهربائية المتجديد
بالمجان ويوفر الطاقة بشكل دائم وبدون اي انقطاع

ولا يلوث البيئة على الاطلاق وغير مكلف اخي
لدي التصميم ولن لا املك براة الاختراع

المرجو من يريد ان يمولني فله نصيب من نجاح 

هدا المشروع وشكرا.


----------



## الفلاح (13 يونيو 2007)

اخي انا الفلاح السلام عليكم

عند ابتكار جديد ينتج الطاقة الكهربائية المتجديد
بالمجان ويوفر الطاقة بشكل دائم وبدون اي انقطاع

ولا يلوث البيئة على الاطلاق وغير مكلف اخي
لدي التصميم ولن لا املك براة الاختراع

المرجو من يريد ان يمولني فله نصيب من نجاح 

هدا المشروع وشكرا


----------



## الفلاح (13 يونيو 2007)

shanomاخي انا الفلاح السلام عليكم

عند ابتكار جديد ينتج الطاقة الكهربائية المتجديد
بالمجان ويوفر الطاقة بشكل دائم وبدون اي انقطاع

ولا يلوث البيئة على الاطلاق وغير مكلف اخي
لدي التصميم ولن لا املك براة الاختراع

المرجو من يريد ان يمولني فله نصيب من نجاح 

هدا المشروع وشكرا


----------



## shoili (13 يونيو 2007)

الاخ الفلاح المحترم 
انا مستعد للتمويل والمساعدة الفنية والمادية وعندي سوق جيدة جدا لتصريف الانتاج ولكن ارجومراسلتي XXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## ريمون عدلي (18 يونيو 2007)

سبحان الله
سوف ياتي اليوم الذي يتم فيه الاستغناء عن البترول ومشتقاته
شكككككرررا اخي الكريم


----------



## wdawash (27 يونيو 2007)

أخواني الأعزاء أرجو ألا تجذبنا الأماني و الأحلام عن أرض الواقع برجاء قراءة ما يلي نقلا عن أحد المواقع أكتبه كما هو 
The Perendev-motor uses 3 flywheels that contain rows of permanent-magnets running their circumference -- these magnets push against addition magnets located in a split-collar to create a uniform movement. None of the parts require electricity to operate.

It still does not break the Laws of Thermodynamics - eventually the magnets will loose their strength.

I had built a magnet motor 20 years ago in Engineering school. There is no magnetic field inside a metal ring. If you hold a 'torus' next to a powerful magnet, a metal ball will pass right thru it. I stacked a bunch of 'torus' set up to drop the metal ball at the foot of a ramp - which the magnet pulled up and dropped back into the stack of 'torus' again. Eventually, though, the metal ball will become magnetic and the magnet will loose strength. To remagnetize the magnet and demagnetize the ball will take more energy than you can get out of the set up. 

Same with the Perendev Magnetic Motor. Eventually the magnetic fields will even out, and the energy to remagnitize the old magnetics or replace them will cost more than the motor can generate


----------



## يوسف العراقي (29 يونيو 2007)

ما هو الأساس العلمي لهذا المولد؟!؟ فمعلوم ان هذا يتعارض مع قانون حفظ الطاقة. ولا يوجد شيء اسمه طاقة مغناطيسية حسب علمي هناك طاقة كهرومغناطيسية كالضوء وطاقة كهربية أما المغناطيس فهو فقط يخزن الطاقة الكامنة فمثلا عندما يجذب المغناطيس حديدة عكس اتجاه الجاذبية يحتاج لإرجاعه إلى مكانه الأول إلى طاقة بنفس مقدار الجذب المغناطيسي فالنتيجة ان الطاقة المكتسبة = صفر


----------



## FAHED M M (4 أغسطس 2007)

الاخ السائل 
اسمح لي ان احاول الاجابه على الموضوع . 
بدون الدخول الى تعقيدات المحرك او المولد سمه ماشئت
ان الفكره التي تقوم عليها تلك الاجهزه هي 
ان للمغناطيس قوه تظهر في اقطابه فهي في حالة الاختلاف تتجاذب و في حاله التماثل تتنافر و عليه فان كل الذين فكرو بهذه الظاهره انطلقو من ملاحظتهم هذه ـــ فكل من فكر اخذ يحاول استفزاز هذا المكمن الذي في المغناطيس و تحويل القوه الكامنه الى قوه محركه
و اهم ما يميز طريقة تفكير هؤلاء انهم فكرو في جمع المثيلات المغناطيسيه داخل دائره تجبر هذه المثيلات على التنافر المستمر و ذلك بالتحكم بالسرعه و المسافه التي ستنشاء عن تنافر المثيلات المغناطيسيه
وربما نشهد في المستقبل ما يظن انه ينافي المنطق العلمي كما جاء في مذكرة الرفض للاخ كاظم .


----------



## فتى ماسل (4 أغسطس 2007)

مشكوووووووووووووور على الموضوع الرائع


----------



## النبراس. (7 أغسطس 2007)

اخواني المشاركين بالموضوع والاراء
جزاكم الله خير على هذه الفوائد الجم بالمشاركات الجميله


----------



## الذهب123 (24 أغسطس 2007)

يا اخوان من اين يتم شراء هذا المولد علما باني ساكن بالسعودية


----------



## عامر حسين (11 سبتمبر 2007)

م.محمد الكردي قال:


> موضوع رائع جدا
> 
> كل يوم نعرف شيء جديد
> 
> بارك الله فيك وسأحرص على أن أقرأ عن الفكرة أكثر


:20: :20: :20:


----------



## shoili (19 أغسطس 2008)

اعتقد ان الاخ الفلاح مدعي الاختراع قرر الرجوع الى ارضه وزع الخضروات والفواكه خيرا له من ما يتكلم بغير ما يفعل فقد اختفى لمجرد اننا اعلنا اننا مستعدين لتمويل مشروعه الخرافي لللاسف الكذب عادة ذميمة يا اخينا الفلاح


----------



## skanom (20 أغسطس 2008)

*الحصول على هذا المولد*

بسم الله الرحمان الرحيم
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله ، أما بعد
لشراء هذا المولد يمكنك الاتصال بالموقع التالي
http://www.perendev-power.com/emot100.htm

ويحتوي على المواصفات التالي





Electro magnetic motor ( 100KW)

This product is designed for use in the home environment or small industry

Can be used in other applications such as boats and city cars, with a specially designed generator and electric motor.

The 100 Kw unit is the smaller brother of the 300kw unit and was designed to be used in light aircraft and automobiles.
We have now due to demand produced this unit as a static power unit.

Power output : 100Kw 180.63 [email protected] 400 volt 3 phase.
Continuous power output is 90KW Synchronous generator.
4 or 8 pole
Temperature rating is 30-40c normal load


100 Kw emm generator
Electro magnetic motor 100KW

SKU/Item Number: 0091098

Weight 1250kg
Dimensions: 1.2m Long x 1.2m Wide x 1.4m High

batteries 1 for starting
Replaces diesel or fuel powered units
No blackouts
Light weight (1250kg)
Durable construction
5 year conditional guarantee.


Price: 24 700 Euro ex tax and Delivery

*أنصح إخواني التأكد من صحة هذه المعلومات فإنه في مجال الطاقة المتجدد الكثير ممن يدعون اختراع مولد طاقة مجانية ثم يتضح أنه غير قابل لتصنيع*


----------



## نور الهدى العربي (20 أغسطس 2008)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته بالفعل افدتنا بهذه المعلومات المميزة التي تدل على متابعة علمية حية منك و بارك الله فيك و ارجو لك التوفيق.


----------



## مهندس كركوكي (22 مايو 2009)

*اشكرك ولكن الرابط لا يعمل نريد ان نرى عمليه الاشتغال بصوره اوضح*​


----------



## مهند صبري (23 مايو 2009)

شكرا يا اخي بارك الله فيك


----------



## miltronique (31 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم
شكرا على المعلومات وعلى الفيديو ولكن كيف يعمل هذا المولد بالظبط
فالصورة توضح مجموعة من المغانط لا ندري ان كانت طبيعية أو صناعية و كيف يتم توليد التيار هل نستخدم الطاقة الميكانيكية (الدوران) لتوليد الطاقة بالتوربين أم نظيف الوشائع 
هل حقل الوشائع لا يؤثر في عمل المولد و كيف تم الاجابة على مبدأ حفظ الطاقة
هل المولد له مدة حياة 
ماهي المواد المستخدمة في صناعة هذه العجلة ..............
وغير ذلك نريد الشرح أكثر أفادكم الله.........


----------



## miltronique (6 يونيو 2009)

لا حياة لمن تنادي ................................


----------



## أحمد السماوي (11 يونيو 2009)

shoili قال:


> يا اخي العراقي شعبك اكثر اهمية من براءة الاختراع او حقوق حفظ البرائة نفذ ما اعطاك الله من امكانية وانظر الى ما يعطيك الله لا ما يعطيك الناس



 بالنيابه عن الأخ كاظم أشكرك شكر جزيل على هذه التشجيع والأهتمام بارك الله فيك وكثر من أمثالك بمثلك تتطور الأمم ...


----------



## MOSTAFA3650 (2 يوليو 2009)

*موضوع مهم جازاك الله خيرا*
*رحم الله والديك*​


----------



## thewaytotruth (23 يونيو 2010)

*Perendev_magnetic_motor*

تم رفع جميع مخططات و فيديوهات المحرك المغناطيسي لموقع فور شيرد
http://www.4shared.com/dir/6x0Z0eKm/Perendev_magnetic_motor.html
والحمد الله رب العالمين


----------



## meyousef (24 يونيو 2010)

اشكرك ولكن الرابط لا يعمل


----------



## thewaytotruth (24 يونيو 2010)

*الرابط يعمل 100% فقط اضغط عليه*



meyousef قال:


> اشكرك ولكن الرابط لا يعمل



او قم بنسخ الرابط التالي وضعه في المتصفح الانترنت فقط

http://www.4shared.com/dir/6x0Z0eKm/Perendev_magnetic_motor.html
:15:
والحمد الله رب العالمين


----------



## waleed alassdi (14 فبراير 2011)

اخواني الاعزاء ان(قانون حفظ الطاقه ليس قران منزل )بحيث لايمكن الطعن به او مناقشته ان شاء الله سوف اثبت لكم عكس ذالك_اخي انا الفلاح توكل على الله


----------



## prof ehab (9 مايو 2011)

waleed alassdi قال:


> اخواني الاعزاء ان(قانون حفظ الطاقه ليس قران منزل )بحيث لايمكن الطعن به او مناقشته ان شاء الله سوف اثبت لكم عكس ذالك_اخي انا الفلاح توكل على الله



كلام سليم 100% لاننا لو التزامنا بالقوانين مش هيكون فى هناك ابداع


----------



## batman1991 (10 مايو 2011)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

اولاً احب اشكر كل الناس اللى ساهمت ف الموضوع بالمعلومات سواء كانت عامة او ف صميم الموضوع 

ثانياُ انا طالب هندسه ف 3 باور وان شاء الله عايز اعمل مشروع التخرج بتاعى عن طاقة مستمرة متجددة وبدون استخدام الكهرباء او الطاقة الشمسية او الرياح ف تولدها عن طريق المحركات الدائمة 

واتمنى ان اى حد يفدنى ف الموضوع ده وليكن المحركات المغناطيسية 

انا ماليش اسئلة معينة ف الموضوع لان لسه ببحث فيه ومدخلتش ف تفصيله بس انا عايز معلومات عامة عنه مثلا القوانين والمواد المستخدمة والاسلاك من حيث احسن الانواع لتعطى كفاءة اكبر وطرق التوصيل 

واتمنى من الاعضاء اللى نفذوا المشورع مساعدتى فيه 
ولهم جزيل الشكر وحتى تعم الفائدة على الاخوة العرب جميعاً

شكراًً
*​


----------



## shoili (11 مايو 2011)

السلام عليكم يا باتمان الظاهر انك عاوز كل حاجة ومش عاوز ولا حاجة يا حبيبي الجماعة الي بيتكلمو عن الموضوع كلهم مش عارفين حاجة عن اي حاجة بس ممكن تشوف موضوع باليوتيوب تقدر تستفاد منه 
اسمه perendev ودي شركة معروفة شغالة بالامور دوة وعندها انتاج وانا متابع عملهم منذ اكثر من 5 سنين 
وعندهم انتاج وبعض منتجاتهم يتتباع زي ما عالنين بالموقع وهم شركة نمساويين وربنا يستر لو ان الانكايز اتعلمو الكدب زي الجماعة بتوعنا تبقى الدنيا خربانة ةلاحول ولاقوة الا بالله


----------



## batman1991 (11 مايو 2011)

shoili قال:


> السلام عليكم يا باتمان الظاهر انك عاوز كل حاجة ومش عاوز ولا حاجة يا حبيبي الجماعة الي بيتكلمو عن الموضوع كلهم مش عارفين حاجة عن اي حاجة بس ممكن تشوف موضوع باليوتيوب تقدر تستفاد منه
> اسمه perendev ودي شركة معروفة شغالة بالامور دوة وعندها انتاج وانا متابع عملهم منذ اكثر من 5 سنين
> وعندهم انتاج وبعض منتجاتهم يتتباع زي ما عالنين بالموقع وهم شركة نمساويين وربنا يستر لو ان الانكايز اتعلمو الكدب زي الجماعة بتوعنا تبقى الدنيا خربانة ةلاحول ولاقوة الا بالله



انا مش هافم حضرتك تقصد اية بالظبط بصراحة  

انا كل اللى بتكلم عليه مساعدة ف مشروعى ليس الا وان كان فعلا ف ناس نفذت المحرك ده ف الواقع ف ده شئ جميل ومعنى كده ان أن شاء الله ربنا معايا ثم مساعدتكم أحوال اكمل مشروعى 

اما بالنسبة اى عايز كل حاجة ومش عايز ولا حاجه انا مش فاهم بالظبط حضرتك تقصد اية ولو المساعدة هتبقى كتير وهتعبكوا معايا انا اسف يعنى 
​


----------



## shoili (11 مايو 2011)

يا حبيبي ما هو الموضوع كل كدبة كبيرة انا متابعها من سنين وكل الي يتكلمو ويقولو احنا عملنا وكملنا وهنسوق البضاعة وعاوزين تمويل انا اتصلت بيهم كلهم وكلهم لم يردو بل هي اكذوبات يحاولو يقضو وقت فيها اما مو ضوع كل حاجة فانا اعني ان الموضوع دة لو قدرت تعرف المواصفات دي بتاعته معناها انك عرفت كل حاجة


----------



## batman1991 (11 مايو 2011)

والله انا مش عارف هل هى كذبة ولا لأ وده اللى انا بحاول اعرفه من خلال بحثى ف الفترة دى بس عموماً 

مش هنخسر حاجة لو حاولنا وف محركات كتير ف الفيديو وبالمخططات بتعمل بكده لكن يبقى ان ارئ بنفسى وعشان كده انا بحاول اجمع المعلومات 

ولكن بمجرد التفكير ف الموضوع انا مش شايف ان فى مستحيل لان عادى بالمنطق ينفع ي
انا مش بقول هولد طاقة من العدم لا هتتولد الطاقة مقابل طاقه التنافر اللى ناتجة عن المغناطيس وكل ما التنافر يزيد ويقوى هيزود عدد لفات والعزم ولكن اكيد هيجى وقت وهتهلك الطاقة دى وهتصبح المغناطيسات غير قادرة على توليد طاقة تنافر كافية ولذالك هيتم عمل صيانة واستبدالها (ده ف حالات ان المغناطيس صناعى ) اما لو كان مغناطيس كهربى ف ده هيكون ف الروتور وده هيدوم ولكن اللى هيتغير هو المغناطيس الثابت ف الا ستاتور وبكده بردوا طبقى طاقة مقابل طاقة ((وهى توليد طاقة كهربية مقابل طاقة مغناطيسية وطاقة كهربية اخرى ف الملفات ولكن الطاقة المستخدمة اقل من الطاقة الناتجة ))


----------



## الثعلب2000 (14 سبتمبر 2011)

الف شششكر


----------

